# Anubias



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I should be recieving some anubias in the next couple of days....do I plants these in the gravel or attach them to something in the tank? If i plant them how deep should the go into the gravel? Thanks Jason


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

With Anubias you should attatch them to driftwood or a rock. They can be planted, if you decide to plant them the rhizome should not be buried.


----------

